# Moved The 75 Today ** Better Pics Added **



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Started getting things ready at our old place at around 11 am today and just finished cleaning up the mess I made at our new place about a half hour ago (9:30 pm). It was a ton of work and I am dead tired, but I think all the work today and the last couple months of planning was worth it.

I was just sitting back with a beer and figured I'd snap a quick picture -- you'll have to excuse the quality and the water is also kinda cloudy and full of bubbles, I'll take some better pictures and some of the other tanks sometime this weekend when I have more energy.

Click the picture for better quality...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That looks totally sweet dude!!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

AWESOME~!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks really, really nice


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good, Joe!...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking set up... great job


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys... I have a few more things to add and I might move a couple things around, but I'm pretty happy with it so far. I'll be sure to get some better pics of the tank and equipment this weekend -- might even try shooting some video since I haven't messed around with that on my new camera.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

every single one of your tanks is top notch, the new set up looks sweet man


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you never disappointing joe. nice looking setup once again


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice tank


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice setup Joe!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

awsome aquascaping joe


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Love the tank... You set-up up really great. I love the colors.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Just snapped these cuz I'm bored...

Under the hood:








View from my desk...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Planted tank


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

beautiful setup


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

is it me or the rhom got bigger? could we get some pics of the resident in that beautiful 75g?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea...I just noticed it also...his hump got a little bigger amd he grew in length and girth


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like crap to me, but if you're happy with it...


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

How long have the plants been in there? They look healthy. Do you dose with plant food?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> How long have the plants been in there? They look healthy. Do you dose with plant food?


I just planted this tank so they've only been in there for a couple days, but everything except the C. balansae and the bolbitus had been growing in my 40 long for the past few months. I haven't been dosing, but I did get some dry ferts and will be dosing the tanks now.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

look forward to the pix


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice filtration on that thing... Rhom must have a great personality from seeing you work on your computer all the time... can't wait to have a setup near my desk again!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

This guy is crazy active with tons of personality, definitely the best fish I've ever owned... I didn't get home until after 2 am last night, so I'll have to try shooting some pics tonight.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Took these tonight (Click the pics for better quality)...

FTS









Right Side









Left Side









Middle









The plants don't look 100% right now because they were sitting in a bucket for a few days before I planted them, they should bounce back within a week or two tho.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Now that's the kind of planted set up I'd like to have for all my serra tanks.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

NIce!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice, great scaping


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Joe,
Does your rhom have a "chill" spot in that tank?!...I was wondering because of the beautiful landscaping that you got...I wonder where he feels more comfortable!...or does he stay constantly active moving back and forth?!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Right up in the front right corner is usually his spot, but he cruises the tank quite a bit


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

very nice im thoroughly impressed


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice, what is the plant in the foreground on the right?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Traveller said:


> Very nice, what is the plant in the foreground on the right?


Marsilea quadrifolia


----------



## JimmyBoyUK (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful tank mate, love what uv done with the plants!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What type of plant did you say that was in the back corner behind your wood? An what is it you have on the bottom of your tank also?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The plant in the back left is Crypt. balansae and the foreground plants are Sagittaria subulata (dwarf sag) on the left and Marsilea quadrifolia on the right.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The tank looks awesome man. I'm going to give my planted tank a go this weekend. If it's half as nice as your tank is I'll be happy. Super good job on this. FEEFA doesn't know what the hell he is talking about. One of the better looking tanks I have seen


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome scaping, rhom is looking good aswell!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RedBelly11 said:


> The tank looks awesome man. I'm going to give my planted tank a go this weekend. If it's half as nice as your tank is I'll be happy. Super good job on this. FEEFA doesn't know what the hell he is talking about. One of the better looking tanks I have seen












Its about time we got an update Joe, def worth the wait.

Rhom looks like he's grown a bit also.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice rhom and setup, congrats


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

ur tank is nicer than your fish. crazy.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry FEEFA.. didn't realize your comment was from an old post lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

great tank once again Joe


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Close up of the Rhom Joe!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I actually haven't updated the thread since right after I moved the tank, I sent a link to this thread to someone to show them what Crypt. balansae looked like and the thread got bumped... I guess I need to get the camera bag out and shoot some updated pics -- I'm planning on moving a couple plants around when I do maintenance on Saturday, so I'll take some then.

I'll try to get some better pics of my rhom too, here's a few from right after the move, the fins are a bit chewed up from the transfer -- first 3 were taken the night that I got the tank set up and the last one was taken a couple days later after he had a chance to settle in a bit.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What substrate is that you have down Joe? I know you told me but i couldn't find it in my history.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Eco Complete


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RedBelly11 said:


> Sorry FEEFA.. didn't realize your comment was from an old post lol


Hahaha, no worries man, I was just being sarcastic. I always love joe's scapes and he's helped me tonnes with my planted tank.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

this is rhombeus is very bad







very red eye,congrats


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

He's helping me get my first one going. I have never tried a true planted tank so hopefully I dont crash an burn lol


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm just going to say it. When that f*cker gets to be 11"-12" he is going to be absolutely gorgeous. With that slope in his head he's going to look like whats-his-names old Vinny.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I went an got plants friday, I have a deep blue marine light, I leave it on about 7 hours a day plus its next to a window. All my plants are kind of cureling getting brown on the tips and it spiked my ammonia way up? What have I done wrong or what do I need to do different?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Moved some stuff around in the tank to give my rhom more room to swim around... will post pics tonight.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looking forward to it Joe.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the dark feel to it probably makes the rhom feel very secure

i wish i could auqascape plants like that


----------

